# How To Convince JATC that I deserve the 1000 hours credited by ministry



## sparky93 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello, 

I have just become a 5th year 309A union apprentice located in Ontario Canada. When I signed up for my apprenticeship, I had a meeting with the ministry to sign my contract. The hall I'm enrolled with suggested that anything I have done prior that could be counted towards my apprenticeship, I should bring. During my 5th year of highschool, I was doing an electrical coop and also doing online college for electronics, electromechanics and plc. Along with that, I did a night pre apprenticeship course to teach you basic construction (electrical, plumbing, framing, and roofing) which was 2 nights a week for 3 months.

I finished the online course with a 94%, and because of everything I did to make me more hirable, the ministry granted me 1000 hours at the end of my apprenticeship via discretion from my employer. Only one problem, I've heard from other experiences, the JATC doesn't honor it. I am kind of dissapointed.

I have been more than proactive with my training. I have all my union courses done, plus some. The minimum is 5 optional, I have 9. Each term of trade school I have finished with at least a 95% average. There were certain topics in which I finished 100% in the class (electronics I actually finished 105% because I got 100% on all tests plus bonus answers right). 

I have not had to pay for a term of trade school because the union pays for it if you achieve over 90%. On top of that, I even enrolled in the 447A apprenticeship program to get an additional ticket, and each trade school term again was over 96%. 

I have been with only one company my entire apprenticeship. I applied off the street, and they were so impressed with my resume, they got me into the union. I didn't know they were union when I applied. I have pretty much my entire apprenticeship book signed off. 

I have worked service for most of my apprenticeship. The company has worked hard at giving me a diverse experience, and it is because of that I have been so successful with my apprenticeship. However, I have had to ask the boss that when certain types of work come up that I work on it so I can learn. The company I work for wants to make me foreman when I get licensed. I have even started an online management course to help me when that time comes. 

I really want to be credited the hours I deserve. I understand if I just did the minimum and just scraped by that they would have a reason not to credit me them. But I have worked hard from day one to get where I am now. If I get the hours, I'll be 23 when I'm licensed.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Talk to them either they do or they don't 1000 ain't anything in the whole realm of your work career. 

My local wanted to write off the 2-1/2 years I had open shop, When I walked away and worked open shop for another 6 years they wanted to write off my licenses (masters in every jurisdiction the local worked in) as meaningless in allowing me in as an "A" journeyman.

Sometimes their rules are not logical.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Good luck in whatever you do. The trade could use you. Hope you stick it out. Many guys have went through tougher times to get where they are. Sounds like you have a head start. Keep that momentum going, and good things are sure to come.


----------



## Youngster (Feb 16, 2017)

I've been applying since 18. I wish I did get into a union or signed on at a younger age. However, I got signed on as an Apprentice when I was 20. I became a member at CUSW at 21, however yet to see work (just got my clearences submited for Bruce Power and OPG).

If all you're worried about is 1000 hours off your apprenticeship... I would re-consider where you're at right now. Even at 24 with your ticket. It also sounds like you have constant work, which a couple of my buddies around my age get laid off quite frequently. 


Cody


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

If your resume doesnt convince them, then thats just proof the system is bunk


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

brian john said:


> Talk to them either they do or they don't 1000 ain't anything in the whole realm of your work career.
> 
> My local wanted to write off the 2-1/2 years I had open shop, When I walked away and worked open shop for another 6 years they wanted to write off my licenses (masters in every jurisdiction the local worked in) as meaningless in allowing me in as an "A" journeyman.
> 
> Sometimes their rules are not logical.


I wanted to transfer my apprenticeship to IBEW 353 in Toronto. They were pretty adamant in me going through the JATC program. The JATC won't recognize my apprenticeship hours, all 4300 of them, so they can pound sand. The JATC is antiquated and should meet the needs of all apprentices looking to get into a union, IMHO.


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 20, 2016)

I'm not too familiar with the union training process but I am in the non-union JATC program in Oregon. They will only recognize up to 2000 hours of previous experience and don't cut any slack for previous schooling. I've been in the trade for 13+ years as a resi guy in Washington and now am in my first year at JATC, I could teach the resi class and a couple others better than some of the instructors but nope I can't get any credit for all the time in the field let alone the classroom time from college. Am I a bit irritated? Yes, but I am happy to go get the work done to get my Oregon license.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

